# My PB-13 Ultra is malfunctioning



## atsang (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope I've posted the correct forum to ask for help. Appreciate if anyone could shed some light on this.

My PB-13 Ultra has been providing great pleasure to me......until last week :crying::crying:.

When I powered it on, the signal LED was just blinking and there were some "bo bo" sound from the subwoofer, even there is no signal fed to it. The volume of the "bo bo" sound is not very loud. It kept on like this for a minute or so and then it powered off on its own (i.e. without any light on the LED, not even the Red LED) and it cannot be powered on for the next few hours. 

I've tried to disconnect the signal cable (when the subwoofer is totally off) and then powered on again and the same symptom comes back.

I normally set the "Auto-On" switch to "Auto" and power off after the LED goes Red (i.e. in standby mode).

I wonder what could possibly goes wrong with my PB-13 Ultra ?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

First, welcome to the Shack. It sounds like your plate amp has a malfunction. I would contact SVS asap. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Agreed.

Although pretty rare, these subs do occasionally develop faults that are almost always down to the amp. Not sure about the US, but here in Europe it usually involves a quick call or mail to SVS (the dealer that is) and a new amp gets sent in the post. If under warranty, it'll be free as well :T

Ive yet to see SVS get bad rep for customer service, they are pretty top notch, so this should be very painless.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Agreed with the above assessments. I did an ampendectomy on my former TV-12 based PC Ultra, and it was a breeze. SVS send the new amp out weith no fuss or delay, and included the return shipping label as well. You'll be back in business in no time.

Tim
:drive:


----------

